# Trailer hitch install issue



## MVCT (9 mo ago)

Today I attempted to install a trailer hitch on my 2015 Murano. Couldn’t get the bolts in so I have to run a tap to clean out the threads. When putting the bolts in, 3 of the five bolts seem to strip. This is before even torquing them down. I think the threads may have been pretty rusted. Has anyone else dealt with this? I think at this point I’m screwed. I don’t think there’s any resolution.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

MVCT said:


> Today I attempted to install a trailer hitch on my 2015 Murano. Couldn’t get the bolts in so I have to run a tap to clean out the threads. When putting the bolts in, 3 of the five bolts seem to strip. This is before even torquing them down. I think the threads may have been pretty rusted. Has anyone else dealt with this? I think at this point I’m screwed. I don’t think there’s any resolution.


Can you put a nut on the end of the bolt?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> Can you put a nut on the end of the bolt?


I'm pretty sure those are weld nuts on the inside of the box frames in the rear body, Smj. Drilling and tapping them to the next size might be the best bet. If that's impractical, one way I saw a guy get around it was to use a 1" holesaw to make an access in the side of the box frame right next to the nut, then drill out the threads in the weld nut and use the access for a regular nut and spring lockwasher. Then he put rubber plugs in the access holes. It wasn't a Murano (I don't recall what it was) and I'm sure it weakened the structure a tiny bit, but the rear box frames are part of the unibody on most late model Nissans and should be sturdy enough to survive that.


----------



## MVCT (9 mo ago)

Yes. They’re weld nuts inside a boxed frame. I’ve been doing some research. The problem with drilling and tapping to the next size is there might not be enough meat left on the walls of the weld nut. This is the same reason I can’t use a heli coil They also make river bolts but again, not sure if they’re strong enough with the downward pressure of a hitch. 
I may have to enlarge one of the holes in the frame. I’ll post what I decide to do.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Took a look at a gen3 Murano today, and one thing I think would definitely work is to have threaded studs welded onto the box frame in place of the threaded holes. I didn't see anything that looked like studs would interfere with lifting and bolting a hitch. You'd need the services of a welder, but it might save a lot of messing around.


----------

